# Michelin Blog Says Audi R18 Racecar to Be Revealed December 10 + Audi Sport at Clermont-Ferrand Parade



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Le Mans Live blog produced by tire manufacturer Michelin has grabbed our attention for two reasons. First, it seems nearly the entire Audi Sport R15 TDI squad was on hand at a recent parade in Clermont-Ferrand to show off the Le Mans dominating R15 plus. Michelin has provided plenty of photos via Flickr (linked also below) to go along with the coverage. 

Perhaps even more intriguing is that the story suggested the closed-top R18 successor to the R15 would be introduced officially in an event happening on December 10. The idea was news to us and though we're often quite skeptical about motorsport rumors in the press this particular press source adds a bit of weight. Le Mans Live is produced by Michelin, who themselves are an official partner to Audi Sport. If the R18 had an official launch date we'd guess Michelin would be clued in. 

Read more at the Le Mans Live blog via the link below and also check out more shots from the parade via the second link to Flickr.

* Full Story - Le Mans Live Blog *

* Full Story - Le Mans Live on Flickr *


----------

